# Surfside Jetties - April 11th - Kings



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

I got on the water this morning @ 7:45 am. I ran just outside the Surfside Jetties, and started trolling spoons. I was hoping to find some schools of Spanish Mackerel. Within 5 minutes of starting to fish, to my surprise, I had a decent King hit the line. After a a few smoking runs, it cut my 60lb fluorocarbon leader at the boat. I immediately tied on a steel leader, and caught 5 more Kings up to 40" before 9:00 am. 

There was a ton of bait around the end of the jetty. As soon as at it would mark on the depth finder, I would start getting hits. Once I found the schools I was able to start casting to them, but most of my hits came while trolling.

I caught all the fish on light tackle, and CPR'd all of them.

Epic morning, this summer is looking to be pretty good so far....


----------

